# Mediamarkt VS Worten buying TVs



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

I am on the market to pickup some new TVs.

I have not been to Mediamarkt before and was wondering if its a better shop for Tvs than Wortens. Larger selection ? Better prices?

Thanks for your opinions on comparing the two shops.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We find the best prices are usually on kuantokusta.pt


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> We find the best prices are usually on kuantokusta.pt


Thanks for the tip on that website I will take a look.

Also plan to just walk into Mediamarkt since never been there =)


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

betelnutz said:


> Thanks for the tip on that website I will take a look.
> 
> Also plan to just walk into Mediamarkt since never been there =)



Best to choose a make and model you want via online reviews and then shop around for it. Amazon (UK or Spain) are normally good for a deal as is Mbit (Portugal) and the usual suspects like Jumbo (Box) and radio popular. HISENSE seem to offer a good price/specification ratio.

Make sure you get latest spec SUHD 4K and its either a Smart TV or has plenty of HDMI in ports so you can connect with IPTV devices. Personally I would rather have a 'non smart' TV and run a separate IPTV box - its more flexible and future proof. So decide what sources you are going to connect to it and work back.

http://www.techradar.com/news/television/10-best-ultra-hd-4k-tvs-in-the-world-today-1198304


----------



## DinizPT (Dec 1, 2015)

just a sugestion, if the TV you are going to buy is similar in price in worten and mediamarkt, get it in worten, you will be supporting a portuguese company instead of a foreign one


----------

